

Does anybody know anything about ibs-safeworlds ? - Stasyan

I ran into this: 
http://www.ibs-safeworlds.com/<p>It looks kind of fishy to me. 
Has anybody ever used it ? Or heard about it ?
======
prodigal_erik
"These virtual objects are easy to secure because they are all structured the
same way, according to the same standard. Security applied this way is also
very strong, because, even though a hacker may somehow penetrate one bubble,
this does not mean that he will be able to penetrate other secure bubbles
within the system."

We provide uniform compartments which are somehow not all subject to the same
vulnerabilities!

"Safe Worlds already has semantic search. It will take a couple of years
however before sufficient data is available in semantic form, for Safe Worlds
semantic search to be competitive with Web-based search engines like Google
and Yahoo."

It'll be amazing! And we have a totally legitimate reason not to have anything
set up that can demonstrate it!

This is pure snake oil, and it deserves a better fisking than I have time for
right now.

